# Victor Sinclair big dog Cigar Review - A Stubby



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is the Vintage Select I'm reviewing, it's the same dimensions listed here. This is a short, fat torpedo that is somewhat hard to hold. It seem...

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair big dog Cigar Review - A Stubby


----------

